# Orca



## Lindy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi everyone - well I think I'm going to use this one as one of my "signature" soaps.  It's swirled in the cold and I can see what I need to change to make it better but I am happy with how it came out this time....  






















This bottom is the swirl at the back of the soap....

Thanks for looking....

Lindy


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 25, 2009)

Shamu would be jealous! That swirl is beautiful on the bottom, reminds me of the ocean waves...


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 25, 2009)

Love the shiny bits. it highlights the swirls so well. The orcas are a brilliant idea, I'm sure they'll be a winner.
Beautiful pics Lindy


----------



## Jody (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow!!!  That is gorgeous.  I am so jealous.  Did you use ocean water with that?  That would be cool too.  Orca in the ocean.


----------



## Beachy12 (Jan 25, 2009)

LOVE it!


----------



## rszuba (Jan 25, 2009)

that is so beautiful


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG! Those are GREAT! What scent is an Orca anywy :wink: ?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 25, 2009)

Thankyou everyone!!!!  I was chewing my nails off waiting for these molds to come so I could try this!  Tabitha an Orca smells like Tea Tree Oil.....  

Jody I meant to put in sea water and I forgot!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:  I am so annoyed with myself... all future Orca's will have the Sea Water...


----------



## Jody (Jan 25, 2009)

Voyaguer is ordering the same mold for me and also a starfish mold.  I know mine won't look anything like that.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 25, 2009)

Jody - very cool!  Isn't it there that the Mermaid statue is?  I notice that Voyageur has that mold too and that would be perfect for you there!


----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, Lindy - you've done it again!  I adore cetaceans - they may even be my power animal guide according to a friend :wink: 

Those soaps look amazing and the swirl on the back is incredible.  Did you paint mica on top or is that part of what you made the swirl colour with?  Either way they rock!!!

Interesting........I have never thought orca smelled like tea tree......you learn something new every day    

Actually, tea tree is fresh and energising, so it is perfect!

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Topcat! I dribbled the Mica mix on the front before adding the soap mixtures and then I added more of the black & mica for the back which I then swirled....next time I need to have something set up to put these in to get gel - and I want to do the Orca's a little differently to try and get closer to some of their colour patterning.....If you are interested in Animal Totems you should find a book called Animal Speak - you'll love it!


----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Thank you Topcat! I dribbled the Mica mix on the front before adding the soap mixtures and then I added more of the black & mica for the back which I then swirled....next time I need to have something set up to put these in to get gel - and I want to do the Orca's a little differently to try and get closer to some of their colour patterning.....If you are interested in Animal Totems you should find a book called Animal Speak - you'll love it!



Thanks Linda for the book reference....I will find it


----------



## Jody (Jan 25, 2009)

You do know that when I come up to help with the swap packages I am going to be coveting an orca soap don't you???


----------



## Lindy (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanya - I have it and it is a wonderful book - it covers birds, mammals, insects and stuff that is absolutely fascinating!

Jody - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - you will huh..... :shock:


----------



## Jody (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL.  At least I said covet and didn't say get.


----------



## surf girl (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, Lindy - those are excellent.  Love the swirl, love the sparkles, love the whale.  Very cool.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 26, 2009)

ROFLMAO @ Jody......

Surfgirl - thank you - you inspired that swirl attempt, now I just need to perfect it..... :?


----------



## surf girl (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, getting the repeatability's a bitch, isn't it?


----------



## NMAriel (Jan 26, 2009)

Lindy those are gorgeous!!!  You are so inspiring.  Congratulations on this success.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jan 26, 2009)

That's beautiful!
I love the mica highlights too


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW, they look great! Awesome job!

Is this the soap by any chance that you're going to be sending for the SWAP??      :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Jan 27, 2009)

Gee Ashley - I was thinking of something else.....   :cry:


----------



## heartsong (Jan 30, 2009)

*x*

killer whales and "killer" soaps!  awesome!!!  beautiful job!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you Heartsong - unfortunately the Blue Mica has faded a LOT into almost a pale blue opal effect.....I'll take pictures and post them this weekend....


----------

